

High School Science Fair Winner Might Revolutionize Internet Search - mikeburrelljr
http://www.good.is/post/high-school-science-fair-winner-might-revolutionize-internet-search/

======
mikeburrelljr
His Youtube demo is worth viewing:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oeh9pdHZco>

I'm not quite sure he's the next Zuckerberg as suggested by the article, but
looks like a smart kid.

~~~
marcamillion
By looks you mean 'sounds like' a smart kid ;)

------
marvinkennis
I had this idea last year but dismissed it, since I though search engines
already used this. Makes me want to hit myself.

~~~
pan69
Ideas don't have to be original. They need to be well implemented.

Of course, in the real world there is an obnoxious patent system, just
something to be aware of.

